# Show esentials!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ok well this is to share what you NEED on show days! Mine is duck tape. It can be put around boots durning XC, it can help keep up a trash bag over your truck window that the show steurad busted out parking your truck(that acctually happened!!), it can put you horses name on a stall, it can fix a feild boot who's zipper popped out(my freind's did right before dressage! She had to wear one of my other friend's feild boots for dressage and then had to wear her's with purple duck tape around them the rest of the day!  It was REALLY funny!), and do just about anything else!*


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Rescue remedy, I never go anywhere without it and a water bucket, I don't know, I always seem to end up taking practicaly everything I own!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

baby wipes and a spare pair of pretty much everything lol


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Tool wise: Gerbers
Item wise: rubbing alcohol and/or hydrogen peroxide!

I inevitably get something on an area I dont want it to be, and always at the last moment, and kick myself for not having it on hand!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Double of everything, seriously >.< I would double my horse if I could LOL.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> Double of everything, seriously >.< I would double my horse if I could LOL.


Same here I always make sure I take two of everything. Especially extra bands for banding I always take two bags because I always loose one bag. Also Baby powder!!! To put on my horse's white.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*nice ideas! anyone else?*


----------

